# Vib-e/Nitro Color



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

All year I have been looking for a perch colored Vib-e or Nitro. I have been unable to find one.  Can anyone tell me what to look for in getting this particualar bait?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got mine at Gander mountain. They had quite a few diffrent sizes in that color too.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is the Vib "E" site.

http://www.rodbenderstackle.com/


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

BigDaddy300,
I appreciate the link, but I still don't see one identified as being "perch"  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I recently had a conversation with the new owner of Vib-"E" concerning just this color name. I have many customers who ask for this color as "Perch". It looks more like a Perch than anything else so I suggested he should change the name to make it easier to find. It's present name is "Gold Tiger". I hope this is the one you are looking for.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Corey,
Thanks very much  
Ron


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just get a light green one and use a black(premanete) marker to add a few bars to it. i use a sharpie when i change the pattern of a bait.


----------

